# Hyoscyamine - dosage?



## Panacea (May 21, 2002)

I've just started taking the antispasmodic hyoscyamine (it's been 1 week) and it seems to be helping with the pain to a certain degree. However, I'm noticing that even though it is prescribed to be taken every 6 hrs, I feel the pain coming back in about 5. Has anyone else experienced this? Do you think it's ok to take it every 5 (or 4.5) hours instead?Also, I've noticed that if I don't get up to take it in the middle of the night - on the regular 5-6 hour schedule, I wake up with pain in the morning that takes several hours to subside (even after taking a pill). Does this sound familiar?Thank-you in advance for your thoughts. I've had IBS for 6 years now, but I've only ever treated it with OTC medications, so I'm new to these types of prescriptions.~Amber


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would think that would be OK, because one of the other ways it is prescribed is 30 minutes before each meal, and meals are generally less than 6 hours apart, with the last dose taken at bedtime.K.


----------



## martini (Oct 28, 2001)

I have used Hyoscyamine SL (sub-lingual) with excellent results for pain as well as stopping an episode of diarrhea that occurs when I am out to dinner, the movies, etc. I can often tell when an episode is about to occur and popping just 2-3 of these SL tablets often stops the episode after only 1 or 2 bm's. This is as opposed to 2-3 hours in the bathroom! It also helps with the cramps and pain. I've taken as many as 3 or 4 with the only side effects being dry mouth. I am not sure about the oral dosage but check with your doctor. You may be able to use it a little more often. I think you have to be really careful with this med and Bentyl in hot weather. It does something to the sweating response and you can get very sick. It is important to stay well hydrated.


----------



## Shannyn (Mar 23, 2002)

I was just prescribe this med today and to answer the origianl question my Dr. has me taking it every 4 hours...they are sublingual but I don't think it comes any other way...I could be wrong...I hope this stuff works for the pain


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

actually... there are a few different forms of the pill... not all are the ones that disolve in your mouth, but that's what i have as well... and I've actually noticed a change on the label when filling from different pharmacies... one will say every 4-6 hours, another 6-8... I've taken them with only an hour apart before during a bad episode... I would say as a general rule, follow the recommendation, but if you find yourself needing to take it every 5 hours instead of 6, that should be fine... if you are still concerned about it, ask your pharmacist... that's what they're there for


----------



## Loraine (Nov 19, 2000)

I have been on Hyoscamine for about 3 years now...mine is a pill and I take it one every 12 hours...I know that I have to take it religously or it won't work...I never heard of the one that disloves..does it work immediatly? The one I take, you have to take about an hour before you eat..If theres one that works right away, I would rather have that.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Hyoscyamine comes in a number of different formulations.Levbid (and it's generics) are a time-released version and for some people who really need the med all the time that may be better for them.It also comes in regular tablets Levsin (and it's generics) that are a lower dose than the Levbid, but do not last for the 12 hours that it does.The last version is Levsin SL (with generics) and NuLev. Thes are SubLingual (where the SL comes from) and dissolve under the tongue so you get the drug into the bloodstream faster.Which formulation works best for you, and how you are with the side effects will vary from person to person.Generally if you have occasional symptoms or short duration of symptoms then you may want a shorter acting version. If you tend to be an all day long, or most of the day you may want the time-released version.I find the blood pressure/heart rate/dry mouth symptoms are more prevalent with the shorter acting drug (basically you get more of a spike in concentration--and that bothers me more than having it for a longer duration). Others are the other way around and find the longer duration is more bothersome than the spike in concentration with the shorter acting.I started with Levbid and prefered that but had to be on the short acting version for a clinical trial I was on where they could track the number of pills I took a day.Now that I rarely have symptoms I use the short acting just because I don't need a 12 hour pill anymore and when I only take it ~1X a month and I usually need the relief NOW I find that works better for me.K.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

it's probably a good idea to talk to your doctor about changing your dosing with hyoscyamine.It's a good medicine but it's got it's down side and the doctor needs to know what you are taking incase there's a problem. It will help your doctor chart your IBS better to work with specifics.I was told today to up my hyoscyamine to 4x a day if needed.I have HBP and pulse problems spiking but it's not caused by the hyoscyamine. I actually do better with my BP and Pulse on hyoscyamine.We're guessing because it takes so much pressure off the internal organs by helping to release the spasms.Like most meds, there is always a trial and error period wherre you will find your place of comfort and if it's the right medicne for you.Kamie


----------

